# Keystone Feeders?



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello! 
I see ads all over TFO for Keystone, and I'd like to start a cricket colony. I've never bought feeder insects online before, so has anyone had experience with them?
Thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2015)

I've never purchased online crickets. But they breed quickly if you just purchase say one hundred locally.
I fed mine instant potato powder.
Have you ever had a cricket colony before?
The smell is enough of a reason that I won't do it again.

That and the fact that a few got loose in the house and chirped me awake at night.
Good luck.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never purchased online crickets. But they breed quickly if you just purchase say one hundred locally.
> I fed mine instant potato powder.
> Have you ever had a cricket colony before?
> The smell is enough of a reason that I won't do it again.
> ...


Nope! Either crickets or roaches, and Keystone doesn't sell roaches, so I'd just like an opinion before I move on 
I have had crickets, though, and they are a little loud. I'm discovering other options!


----------



## Merrick (Jun 14, 2015)

Discoid or dubai roaches don't smell as bad


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 14, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Discoid or dubai roaches don't smell as bad


I know  Hoping to have some someday.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 14, 2015)

I've done both roaches and crickets, I started another cricket colony just recently, my first youngsters (a couple hundred) are about 1/2 inch in size. My biggest problem is to many bugs after a while. All I do to start crickets is use a plastic critter cage. the one that is about 6x8 inches in size. About an inch or two of soil in the bottom (kept moist) some adult crickets, about a dozen, 9 females and 3 males will work. some egg carton pieces,cricket food and dry cat food will work, and fresh lettuce instead of water. when the babies hatch out put a paper towel between the top and bottom until you set them up in a larger container or reach a size big enough that they cant fit through the openings. I use tupper ware type bins with holes drilled around the sides near the top with window screen hot glued over each hole and vaseline around the top inside to keep them from climbing out. It's pretty simple to do on a small scale. Cricket containers smell bad usually because of the ones that die and are not removed. I started the new colony probably for the same reason as you. Bearded Dragon food.. My grandson just had to have one. --I have another group of pin heads hatching out now..


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 14, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never purchased online crickets. But they breed quickly if you just purchase say one hundred locally.
> I fed mine instant potato powder.
> Have you ever had a cricket colony before?
> The smell is enough of a reason that I won't do it again.
> ...


That's great advice its smelly but worst part is the ones that get loose !


----------



## dmmj (Jun 14, 2015)

Crickets smell, go with roaches


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 15, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I've done both roaches and crickets, I started another cricket colony just recently, my first youngsters (a couple hundred) are about 1/2 inch in size. My biggest problem is to many bugs after a while. All I do to start crickets is use a plastic critter cage. the one that is about 6x8 inches in size. About an inch or two of soil in the bottom (kept moist) some adult crickets, about a dozen, 9 females and 3 males will work. some egg carton pieces,cricket food and dry cat food will work, and fresh lettuce instead of water. when the babies hatch out put a paper towel between the top and bottom until you set them up in a larger container or reach a size big enough that they cant fit through the openings. I use tupper ware type bins with holes drilled around the sides near the top with window screen hot glued over each hole and vaseline around the top inside to keep them from climbing out. It's pretty simple to do on a small scale. Cricket containers smell bad usually because of the ones that die and are not removed. I started the new colony probably for the same reason as you. Bearded Dragon food.. My grandson just had to have one. --I have another group of pin heads hatching out now..


I would love it on a small scale. He doesn't eat very many bugs anymore, so I don't need to many.
I'd be happy to keep the 'debris' at the bottom clear, though I know it's tricky 
I've got plenty of cat food 
Glad to know your's is working so well! 
Where did you buy them at, originally?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 15, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Crickets smell, go with roaches[/QUOT]
> I got it dude


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 15, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I would love it on a small scale. He doesn't eat very many bugs anymore, so I don't need to many.
> I'd be happy to keep the 'debris' at the bottom clear, though I know it's tricky
> I've got plenty of cat food
> Glad to know your's is working so well!
> Where did you buy them at, originally?


Petco.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2015)

I couldn't regulate the cricket growth. I'm glad you're veering away from them.
The pinheads were so thick that it looked like black paint in the breeder box.


----------

